# Looking for 1 BHK Accommodation - walking distance from corniche



## Shar1969 (Jul 17, 2015)

HI

I am moving to AD In October. MY Office is in Corniche ( ADMA-OPCO) .
I am planning to take 1/2 BHK on rent near to my office so that i can
reach office by walking as i do not have driving license nor i intend to 
drive there.
Suggest me places which are 15-20 minutes walking from ADMA office.
I am looking for medium budget flat , amenties are not that impotant.
I would also like to know approx. rental for 1 /2 BHK.

Thanks

Shar1969


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

What anyone could suggest would depend on your budget for rent, there are definitely plenty of options in that area.

Keep in mind that for much of the year the temperature can mean walking any significant distance to work can be impractical/unpleasant unless your workplace has showers and changing facilities - taxis are cheap and plentiful and buses are good and frequent in the city centre.


----------



## Shar1969 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am looking for budget of 6000 AED to 7000 AED per month rental.


----------

